# Questions to Ask....



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am in the process of making an appointment at the thyroid center at Penn medicine. My FNA came back 95% chance of papillary cancer. Wondering what I should ask... for starters I want to know:


Any spreading to lymph nodes? If so what does that mean for surgery?
Total or partial? Pros and Cons
Do I need to consult with an oncologist?
Are there any other follows to do? (tests, etc)

Other suggestions?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I'd take off the need to consult with an oncologist. Occasionally, folks will end up in oncology, but most are not treated by a onc.

I would ask:


If they do a pre-surgery lymph node mapping surgery;
how many thyroid surgeries the surgeon does per year (should be in the 100s);
how they close the incision (if they say staples, run);
how often their patients have voice or parathyroid complications (should be near 0%);
how will they monitor you after surgery for recurrences;
who will be in charge of your post-op medication management and what tests will they use to determine medication changes; and,
what is their position on RAI and how will they determine if you need it?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Also, what do they use to monitor your vocal cords during surgery to prevent damage? How long do they plan to keep you in the hospital after surgery (most stay overnight)? Will they monitor your calcium levels in the hours after surgery?


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you Jenny and Joplin


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Absolutely a Total over a partial.

Rarely will 1/2 a thyroid provide enough hormone and having 1/2 will likely complicate dialing in your replacement med's.

Do you really want to worry about the other 1/2 and when it will become cancerous?


----------

